

Ask HN: What are the values of IDN domains? - duinote

What do you think about the future of IDN domains? do you think it has the values of non-unicode domain that helps in branding? 
will they have the same values and importance like plain text domains? 
I want to hear what you think.thanks.
======
mathgladiator
I think they are going to create new branding opportunities but it will
limited traditional marketing methods where urls needed to be typed.

~~~
duinote
I agree. I seldom type in my native language, and not to mention that I have
to type it in for an URL. So I am doubting the values. On the other hand, if
UID is more user friendly and next gen net users are more used to native
surfing, the value may be bigger.

